# Server too busy



## boba

Am I the only one geeting the message servers is too busy try again later?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, you are not the only one...


----------



## JeffBowser

I actually subscribed last week, to help alleviate the busy messages.


----------



## bobnielsen

I'm not getting that message, but it sure is slow today.


----------



## armophob

Another side effect of VOD. Heavy VOD chatter.


----------



## mhayes70

I have been getting it also and it is very slow. Especially last night and today. I know it has to do with the VOD chatter. So, I just keep trying.


----------



## BillN96

I have noticed that the First Look: VOD article that Earl did is being linked to by several different sources including Engadget which could explain the increase in traffic and server slow downs.


----------



## davring

Most users ever online was 4532, 04-02-07 at 06:44 PM, wasn't this slow. You do realize there would be some people here that would just "lose it" if this site went down


----------



## cb7214

i just found it ironic was, i was going along fine for quite awhile, until i clicked on this thread and took about 5 minutes of "the server is to busy" before i was able to access it


----------



## Steve Robertson

Yup all day long for me. Is the traffic that heavy on here now? Must be all the TIVO people coming over LOL


----------



## Indiana627

I thought it was Earl uploading some more 'first look' material that we regular folk can't see yet.


----------



## EaglePC

vBulletin Message 
The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again. 

The new DirecTV 10 SAT is going to lit up...
HD is coming any day any hour as of now...


----------



## Chris Blount

It should settle down soon. The problem right now is not only the amount of visitors, it's the page views. People are clicking like crazy!


----------



## uncrules

Chris Blount said:


> It should settle down soon. The problem right now is not only the amount of visitors, it's the page views. People are clicking like crazy!


You're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Chris Blount said:


> It should settle down soon. The problem right now is not only the amount of visitors, it's the page views. People are clicking like crazy!


That will teach you for running such a good site.


----------



## jabrwocky7

It's been pretty bad today.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well the good news is that this will be our biggest month ever. Over the past few weeks we have been averaging over 2 million hits a day.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Chris Blount said:


> Well the good news is that this will be our biggest month ever. Over the past few weeks we have been averaging over 2 million hits a day.


Congrats that is great except we can't get on anymore LOL


----------



## davring

Chris Blount said:


> Well the good news is that this will be our biggest month ever. Over the past few weeks we have been averaging over 2 million hits a day.


2,000,000 hits, amazing


----------



## lwilli201

davring said:


> 2,000,000 hits, amazing


No supprise to me. DBSTalk is the place to go for the best and latest DBS news.


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve Robertson said:


> Congrats that is great except we can't get on anymore LOL


Tell me about it. :lol:


----------



## Ken984

This is definitely my favorite place to go, Deleted some "other" site from my favorites this morning.


----------



## N5XZS

Man that must be a record breaking day, for a traffic load!!

Yea, it's took sometime to get on this site.:hurah: 

I am sure things will settle down for the time being. 

8-27-07


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Congratulations to DBSTalk, clearly the Internet's Satellite Information Source" -- that's no exaggeration!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Moved the thread to forum support.

Congrats to the busy month!

Thanks to the many fantastic posters here. You make for a great family here.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## plasmacat

It's 6:30 pm PT and I get Server too busy trying to get to this thread. It's been very bad today. I could hardly get on at all. Very frustrating.


----------



## SoCool

I never got the server busy note, it just took forever to read the threads. Thought it was my isp or computer. 2 mil is a great achievement!


----------



## Doug Brott

SoCool, that's a club-member perk.

Wow, today was the most sluggish I've seen on DBSTalk.com since I joined .. the good is the popularity, the bad is the unavailability.


----------



## Mikey

So what are the plans to accommodate the increased traffic? This "too busy" stuff can get old fast.


----------



## Chris Blount

Mikey said:


> So what are the plans to accommodate the increased traffic? This "too busy" stuff can get old fast.


We are working on that now.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Chris Blount said:


> We are working on that now.


Woohoo! Thanks, boss!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dbconsultant

Chris Blount said:


> We are working on that now.


Glad to hear it! I've noticed it more and more the last week or so. This is the only 'favorite' I visit every day because there's always interesting stuff to learn about and discuss. And most everyone here is very helpful when people have problems. I agreed with the guy who said 'you're going to need a bigger boat' cuz this site is way popular!!!!!:balloons:


----------



## Sirshagg

It was nice last night actually being able to get pages to load, but alas this morning again....


Busy
Busy
Busy

and now

We are currently experiencing a high volume of visitors. Please try again. Sorry for the inconvenience.

At least it's something new


----------



## texasbrit

Incredibly slow last night, very slow but accessible earlier this morning, and now just about impossible again. Have given up trying to participate in the forums and just hung on waiting to get this access


----------



## Radio Enginerd

bobnielsen said:


> I'm not getting that message, but it sure is slow today.


The little engine that could is certainly having a hard time keeping up today.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Chris Blount said:


> We are working on that now.


If you need help, let me know.

Thanks for the update Chris. 

EDIT: Perhaps a drastic move but would it help to disable avatars temporarily or are the delays due to DB writes and look ups?


----------



## Sirshagg

Radio Enginerd said:


> The little engine that could is certainly having a hard time keeping up today.


Might be time for a new hamster, it seems the current one is getting tired.


----------



## RAD

Some of the folks at another site are having a good laugh about the problems here with performance.


----------



## ejkuhl

RAD said:


> Some of the folks at another site are having a good laugh about the problems here with performance.


Is that because they have much less traffic since everyone jumped ship after the announcement of VOD. :lol:


----------



## dbconsultant

RAD said:


> Some of the folks at another site are having a good laugh about the problems here with performance.


And that's why I like this site better - better attitude and working on making the performance better, too.


----------



## Sirshagg

The recent troubles have made me realize it's time to pitch in for such a great site. Subscription - Done. I'm a freeloader no more. :grin:


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Sirshagg said:


> The recent troubles have made me realize it's time to pitch in for such a great site. Subscription - Done. I'm a freeloader no more. :grin:


That's the spirit. Welcome to the club!


----------



## too hip

It's gonna get worse. 

Now this site is linked on broadbandreports.com 

It's on the main page as latest news.


----------



## Sirshagg

I havn't seen any "busy" messages since a certain thread was closed.


----------



## Chandu

Sirshagg said:


> I havn't seen any "busy" messages since a certain thread was closed.


Which one?


----------



## Sirshagg

Chandu said:


> Which one?


VOD activation issues in the CE forum.


----------



## James Long

It has been an abnormally busy couple of days.
We're normally pretty busy, but that was just crazy!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The site's worth waiting for, I'll say that!


----------



## jrmichael

I'm not a big poster but I have followed this site religously since last fall and have participated in every CE except for one when I was out of town. I only post when I have a major issue and the issue hasn't been reported numerous times. With that said, I thoroughly enjoy this site and participating in the testing process. I didn't even realize that I could contribute monetarily until tonight. The donation is (was) a drop in the bucket. Thanks to everyone at DBSTALK that makes this happen!

P.S. I must admit I had to hold my tongue (fingers) last night while following the VOD issues thread!


----------



## Nick

Response time back to ~normal this a.m.


----------



## Chris Blount

Things might still be a little slow but the good news is that a server and software upgrade is on the way.


----------



## tsduke

Why is 2 million hits such a great thing? Hits don't tell you much. It's the visits that actually measure the site popularity.


----------



## Chris Blount

tsduke said:


> Why is 2 million hits such a great thing? Hits don't tell you much. It's the visits that actually measure the site popularity.


900,000 unique IP's per month.


----------



## Sirshagg

Chris Blount said:


> 900,000 unique IP's per month.


----------



## David Bott

Hello All...

New server being setup at this time. One it is complete, the site will be moved to a new home and this we will have some down time as the site is moved and the IP address is changed to the new server. Once your ISP has the new IP, you will be on the new server and all should be much better. I hope to take the site down later today just so we can get this done.

Sorry for this issues, but as the saying goes, "Here we GROW again."

Thank you.


----------



## dbconsultant

David Bott said:


> Hello All...
> 
> New server being setup at this time. One it is complete, the site will be moved to a new home and this we will have some down time as the site is moved and the IP address is changed to the new server. Once your ISP has the new IP, you will be on the new server and all should be much better. I hope to take the site down later today just so we can get this done.
> 
> Sorry for this issues, but as the saying goes, "Here we GROW again."
> 
> Thank you.


The downtime will be worth the improvements - appreciate this great site!


----------



## Sirshagg

David Bott said:


> Hello All...
> 
> New server being setup at this time. One it is complete, the site will be moved to a new home and this we will have some down time as the site is moved and the IP address is changed to the new server. Once your ISP has the new IP, you will be on the new server and all should be much better. I hope to take the site down later today just so we can get this done.
> 
> Sorry for this issues, but as the saying goes, "Here we GROW again."
> 
> Thank you.


Will you post the new IP address so that the dbstalk junkies can conenct as soon as it's up?


----------



## RAD

Can you please request whomever is hosting your DNS to lower the TTL to as low and they are willing to go to help us folks to be able to resolve to the new address once it's up???


----------



## Mikey

Stuart Sweet said:


> Congratulations to DBSTalk, clearly the Internet's Satellite Information Source" -- that's no exaggeration!


Maybe so, when you can finally bring it up in your browser.


----------



## longrider

Just knowing the IP is not a total help, that will get you to the main page but as soon as you click on a link it will use the name which will redirect you to the message. You have to change your DNS server settings to a server that knows the new address. At home that is not a big deal but that can really mess things up in a corporate network.

After saying all that, a BIG thank you for getting it back up.


----------



## Sirshagg

longrider said:


> Just knowing the IP is not a total help, that will get you to the main page but as soon as you click on a link it will use the name which will redirect you to the message. You have to change your DNS server settings to a server that knows the new address. At home that is not a big deal but that can really mess things up in a corporate network.
> 
> After saying all that, a BIG thank you for getting it back up.


But if you know the IP you can modify yor local hosts file, which is what I did.


----------



## Tom Robertson

On a windows PC you can edit the file C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts and put in this line at the bottom:


> 72.9.159.119 www.dbstalk.com


Be sure to remove it in a few days.

(Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## David Bott

(Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)

Now that was funny.


----------



## Sirshagg

Tom Robertson said:


> On a windows PC you can edit the file C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts and put in this line at the bottom:
> 
> Be sure to remove it in a few days.
> 
> (Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I asked before the site was taken down but with no response used nslookup to find it.


----------



## Sirshagg

David Bott said:


> (Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)
> 
> Now that was funny.


+1 :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

:up: thanks guys .. things are running much better now.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Nice and zippy here in Boise. Thanks Doug and the boyz.



Doug Brott said:


> :up: thanks guys .. things are running much better now.


----------



## James Long

Tom Robertson said:


> On a windows PC you can edit the file C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts and put in this line at the bottom:
> 
> Be sure to remove it in a few days.
> 
> (Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)


I've posted that information over on the old server in this thread.

I didn't notice the "closed" banner over there until it was too late!


----------



## longrider

Tom Robertson said:


> On a windows PC you can edit the file C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts and put in this line at the bottom:
> 
> Be sure to remove it in a few days.
> 
> (Of course, if you are already here, why would you need this?...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


OK, I feel dumb now  Especially in my field I should have remembered that but I use the hosts so rarely I completely forgot about it...


----------



## say-what

Took me a while to track down the new ip, but I found you guys. There's no hiding from a dbstalk junkie looking for his next fix....


----------



## Nick

Instant access, fast response. Now we're cookin' wit gas! 

Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------



## Dolly

This is great :sunsmile: And thank goodness you are back  The last time I was a member of a Forum that said they were going to change servers the site completely disappeared forever :girlscrea


----------



## Spanky_Partain

A search "Flies" now...

So what kind of hardware are we surfing on now?

Edit
Chris, I did manage to find your personal website yesterday eveing by using the IP in the address bar while waiting for the ISP to update the DNS. I bet your site visitor counter jumped up a bunch! :lol: I just might have to make the trip down there and see the Christmas show this year!


----------

